# 1.8iTb 20v?



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

I think I remember reading about a Eurosport? Rabbit with a built 20v on ITB's. Just wondering if anyone had any information on this car, or have built a similar setup personally? Pros/cons? Opinions?


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

search wolfgti
He has a setup like that in his mk3.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: 1.8iTb 20v? (rollercoasterracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollercoasterracer* »_I think I remember reading about a Eurosport? Rabbit with a built 20v on ITB's. Just wondering if anyone had any information on this car, or have built a similar setup personally? Pros/cons? Opinions?

Yeah, that was Eurosport, 1.8 20v w/ 45mm carbs.
The power was just over 160whp. Give them a call...


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: 1.8iTb 20v? (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwishndaetr* »_search wolfgti
He has a setup like that in his mk3.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks mang, good reading on that.

_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
Yeah, that was Eurosport, 1.8 20v w/ 45mm carbs.
The power was just over 160whp. Give them a call...
















Thought so, but wasn't sure. Any idea where I can find some online info on it? Calling is harder than one would expect currently..


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: 1.8iTb 20v? (rollercoasterracer)*

Here is what I have ha bookmarked on the car:

_Quote, originally posted by *Eurosport 20v* »_1.8 liter 20v, P&P Head, Kent Cams, Kent Cam Gear, 4-1 1.625" Header, 2.25” Exhaust, 45mm SK Carbs, ITG Megaflow

14.39 @ 96.46mph, 1790lbs w/o driver, Falken tires.









_Quote, originally posted by *rollercoasterracer* »_Calling is harder than one would expect currently...

They're on Facebook, go stalk them.


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: 1.8iTb 20v? (billyVR6)*

Yeah I don't have a facebook either.. lol I'll see what I can do tho. 14.39 @ 96.46? That seems lacking, considering my '79 n/a 8v that weighed in at 1850 with me and 1/2tank of gas still on CIS-E ran 14.6 @ 93 (13" bald/old tires, dizzy clamp missing, etc) and I am no straight line driver at all... I'm quickly starting to second guess myself on this research. I thought with a 20v, especially ITB, the thing would breathe insanely well and have way better numbers. I know this was built as like one of the first 20v swaps, so did they just not really improve on much through the years? Or is the power just not there to be had?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8iTb 20v? (rollercoasterracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollercoasterracer* »_or have built a similar setup personally? Pros/cons? Opinions?

We just finished an ITB set up for a local chap who stroked his motor to 2.0L and is running sliding plate ITB's from an A4 competition.The manifold was built by Jim Burlew (zornig on here).
ITB'ing a 20V is really not that hard but I would just save my money and invest in a FSI 16V head as that cylinder head has ALOT more potential than the 20V unit.


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: 1.8iTb 20v? (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
We just finished an ITB set up for a local chap who stroked his motor to 2.0L and is running sliding plate ITB's from an A4 competition.The manifold was built by Jim Burlew (zornig on here).
ITB'ing a 20V is really not that hard but I would just save my money and invest in a FSI 16V head as that cylinder head has ALOT more potential than the 20V unit.

I haven't done any research on the FSI 16v, but I can only imagine it flows better than the 1.8t seeing as they opted for it in the Mk5 GTi's and what not. Have there been any flow charts compared between the 20v and FSI 16v head?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8iTb 20v? (rollercoasterracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollercoasterracer* »_Have there been any flow charts compared between the 20v and FSI 16v head?

I flowed them but I am not going to release the data until a later date.Just waiting for a ported FSI head to be done so that we can compare.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: 1.8iTb 20v? (Issam Abed)*

I put the numbers I got from HPR into an Excel graph just for a visual.
I never posted it mainly because it would get spread around the forums like the swine flu, and they're not my results. The listed numbers can be found in a post I made within this topic: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4114594


----------

